# Kansas Gun Season Success



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

Thought I'd share some pics of the success i had in Kansas thanks to my good friend Chris who invites me out to hunt his family farm in NC Kansas. We get out a few days early to bird and predator hunt, the pheasant numbers were way low this year but the coyotes and bobcats were thick. I think we ended up seeing 8 coyotes and 4 bobcats during the week I was there. Anyways, here's the pics.. Thanks for looking!


----------



## BeLikeMike (Jan 31, 2008)

If Chris is looking for another good friend......

Congrats, awesome buck!!!


----------



## MichiganMan24 (Jul 27, 2011)

The brow tines on that buck are awesome, well done, that's a great deer.

I took a 10 point in SE Kansas in November w/ my bow. It was my first time ever deer hunting out of Michigan. By far the best hunt I have ever been on. I can't wait to go back! 

Congrats on the buck!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

mihunter said:


> Thought I'd share some pics of the success i had in Kansas thanks to my good friend Chris who invites me out to hunt his family farm in NC Kansas. We get out a few days early to bird and predator hunt, the pheasant numbers were way low this year but the coyotes and bobcats were thick. I think we ended up seeing 8 coyotes and 4 bobcats during the week I was there. Anyways, here's the pics.. Thanks for looking!


Beautiful buck and bobcat. Congrats.

Look at the spots on that bobcat!! That's why Kansas bobcats are so desired. 

Something I did'nt know until I read Mark June's book, is Kansas is #1 in the US in bobcat harvest and Nebraska is #1 in coyote harvest. Lots of cats out there saw three myself this year in NE.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for filling my evening with envy. Congratulations on the fine critters you will eat well, my friend so will your taxidermist.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice buck, what county did you get it in


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

That is a good friend! Nice Hunt good friend just took(2011) 14pt may be new sate record they scored it at 202.

2012 is my year for Colorado Mule Deer all this Michigan deer hunting is getting old or maybe its me.


----------

